# Lessers are starting to arrive



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

Looks like the push for the little guys is finally starting. I just saw a flock of about 200 lessers fly into our lake west of Garrison (about and hour and a half north of Bismarck). First sizable flock that I have seen yet this year besides the locals, hopefully it will continue


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

could you just tell me were the X is :eyeroll:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

meh...let the lessers sqeek all they want....lets get the GIANTS down here to NoDak! To many lessers in my area.


----------



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

Our land extends around a small lake, which is where i saw them fly in tonight. I would be willing to bet that Audubon is going to start to see some action here soon as we are very close to the refuge, which may be a little easier for you to find. Happy Hunting :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I would think that this late into October it's no secret that birds are starting to move into all parts of northern North Dakota. Something general like this isn't really pointing out where the "X" is, as much as it is just saying that the smaller migrators are starting to move around....

Heck we're almost to pheasant season and Halloween... I'd _hope_ that birds were starting to migrate.. otherwise they might just have a 2 night flyover south into Nebraska!

You guys must be chompin at the bit to get into the field...

I know I am and I can't even get back this year it looks like...

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

mehlmi01 said:


> Our land extends around a small lake, which is where i saw them fly in tonight. I would be willing to bet that Audubon is going to start to see some action here soon as we are very close to the refuge, which may be a little easier for you to find. Happy Hunting :beer:


Feel free to PM me anytime if you need help getting rid of the geese on your land. 8)

P.S. - I am serious.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> P.S. - I am serious.


 :lol: He really is


----------



## Rick Risvold (May 25, 2003)

Can I come too?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Hi,
I just spent the last two mornings getting a schooling by about 300 of these little, squeaky, geese :roll: Anyone out there wanta give me a bit of insight on hunting them. I've hunted snow geese and found them to be more cooperative then these Lesser Canada's were. Heck, one morning I was even on the X or pretty danged close to it. They lit about 200 yards away and fed. I think I may need a :sniper: to even the score!
HELP!!!
Thanks,  
Dan*_


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Just got back from south east Nodak, and the there was lessers around in flocks of 50 too 100. Not a ton of them, but enough to hunt.


----------



## mehlmi01 (Nov 3, 2006)

yep i've been seeing flocks around that same size over in north central nd, they are huntable yes but not nearly what I have seen in the past. The big push is still yet to come, my only worry is that the warm weather delay that we have been having is just going to give them incentive to push right on through in a matter of days...hopefully I'm wrong :-?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Found a few this weekend.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

dfisher said:


> _*Hi,
> I just spent the last two mornings getting a schooling by about 300 of these little, squeaky, geese :roll: Anyone out there wanta give me a bit of insight on hunting them. I've hunted snow geese and found them to be more cooperative then these Lesser Canada's were. Heck, one morning I was even on the X or pretty danged close to it. They lit about 200 yards away and fed. I think I may need a :sniper: to even the score!
> HELP!!!
> Thanks,
> Dan*_


in my opinion these little assmunches are the toughet bird to get to commit. you rarely see a flock of less than 20, chances are you are trying to decoy flocks of 30-200 birds. are they smarter than local greater birds? probably not, but when you have that many eyes that have been hunted for a month or so it can get nasty in a hurry. they are tougher to pattern, because they are here one day, gonezo the next. you almost have to hunt them like snows, or find a mixed field of greater and lessers and rely on the greaters with the lessers as a bonus. unless you find 1000 plus using a field, chances are they are going to come at you in maybe 2 or 3 groups off the water. then you have to deal with groups of 300 or so eyes checking out your spread. set your decoys tighter and get alot more aggressive on the call, and when it comes to takening them, remember, lessers don't always swing back around.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

My old man shot a cackler I believe they're called- last weekend in northeast SD. It was 20 inches from beak to tail. Cute little thing. He is having it mounted. I also saw two flocks while hunting in my area.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I love em! Especially when its a bigger flock. They will tornado down like snows and be all stacked. You never know what kind of surprise you might find in a big flock of lessers. Could be a snow, blue, speck and I think some here have even gotten a brant out of lesser flocks. It is easy to bet mesmorized by a big flock and forget to yell take em!!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

We were out last thursday and had about 20 cacklers commit hard from a ways up. They were the first small geese we've really seen all year. Anyways, they came down so fast. All of a sudden they were at 15 yards and before I could call the shot, they were over our heads and behind us.  We ended up getting them to come back and join another flock and this time we remembered to call the shot at 15 yards. Ended up getting 4 for the two of us out of that flock. It was a great end to the morning. Hunting those little geese is definately different than hunting the big geese.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

We are starting to getting loaded with geese and quite a few of them are lessers. Everynight I can hear those little things flying over my house.


----------

